# KDE without GTK



## Stef (Jan 4, 2011)

Hello,

I'm trying to install kde4 from the ports and I have some trouble achieving one goal I set myself: Not using GTK, or in fact, any other toolkit than QT4 (and the native X11 one, of course).

But sooner or later, something gets pulled in as a dependency that pulls something in that has GTK as a dependency.

So my question is: Is there a pre-configured way of, possibly unattended, installing kde4 and koffice-kde4 that ensures that something, in this case gtk, will never get pulled?

I'm using FreeBSD-8.1-RELEASE on i386.

Thanks in advance,
Stef.


----------



## Daisuke_Aramaki (Jan 5, 2011)

How about a step by step approach? kdebase4 port should give you a minimal functional kde desktop. You can add more functionalities like kdenetwork, kdemultimedia from thereon. Have a look at the kdebase4 port and see the dependency tree. You can also look up freshports for the same. 

I don't think there is a default preconfigured way of approaching it like that.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 5, 2011)

None of the KDE applications will use GTK. So it's really down to the extra applications you've installed. Before installing something have a look at the port's Makefile. It's relatively easy to see which toolkit a port uses.


----------



## graudeejs (Jan 5, 2011)

Let me share personal experiance of trying to be GTK2 only:

You want to use gimp: GTK2
You want to use inkscape: GTK2
You want to use keepassx: QT4 (Oh shit, I don't want QT4, but there are no alternative to keepassx, keepassx rocks. Oh well, Install keepassx)
You want to use Opera: QT4 | GTK2 now, but back then it was QT3 (Ye firefox this, firefox that, but it feels a lot different than Opera)

After some time I just quite worrying about having more than 1 toolkit.
Now I use GTK, QT4, TK and I bet some app pulled in QT3

It's not worth worrying about extra dependabilities, otherwise you reduce usefulness of your Desktop by at least half (unless you really do very simple stuff)


----------



## Stef (Jan 5, 2011)

@killasmurf86:
I don't think that I'm going to reduce the functionality of my desktop. Currently the only GTK apps I use are Firefox and OpenOffice. When I replace them with Konqueror and KOffice, I don't lose anything.

Thanks for the replies. I'll try the step by step approach.


----------



## graudeejs (Jan 5, 2011)

Stef said:
			
		

> @killasmurf86:
> I don't think that I'm going to reduce the functionality of my desktop. Currently the only GTK apps I use are Firefox and OpenOffice. When I replace them with Konqueror and KOffice, I don't lose anything.


Ye, right.... Have you tried KOffice?
Few weeks ago I tried it and you know what.... It ***.
It lacks many important features.


----------



## bes (Jan 5, 2011)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> You want to use keepassx: QT4 (Oh shit, I don't want QT4, but there are no alternative to keepassx, keepassx rocks. Oh well, Install keepassx)


Maybe try gorilla ?


----------



## graudeejs (Jan 5, 2011)

bes said:
			
		

> Maybe try gorilla ?



I use many other QT apps as well.
As for gorilla it isn't as good as keepassx


----------



## expl (Jan 5, 2011)

It is possible to live comfortably without QT4, not without GTK+. The software base of GTK+ is just much better. But in the end I still use one or two QT applications.


----------



## ckester (Jan 5, 2011)

expl said:
			
		

> It is possible to live comfortably without QT4, not without GTK+. The software base of GTK+ is just much better. But in the end I still use one or two QT applications.



Yeah, I've been down this road too.  I forget which QT4 app finally found its way onto my system, but it just didn't make sense to keep fighting to maintain purity.

That fight was already lost when my resolve weakened and I installed Xorg on what was supposed to be a console-only system.


----------



## UNIXgod (Jan 5, 2011)

lol. xorg wants python and bash unless you take the time to tweak. I don't remember ever installing a system and what every port I compile first pulls in perl. Then again I really don't care unless it's a server install ... which xorg never gets installed anyways. ~~


----------



## kpedersen (Jan 5, 2011)

If you want to only install one toolkit, your best chance is to install WINE and use only windows apps (win32 toolkit lol)... At least they don't seem to drag in so many dependencies 

I think wine has less dependencies than gtk or qt too


----------

